
Ask HN: Is there such a thing as a part time web designer? - vs2
I am an engineer at heart, I have always wanted to be better at graphics and design but nothing I create is good enough<p>The site is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.interrupts.io<p>I am working on a part-time concept, basically meetups but for companies and institutions. I have built the core site and functionality but I am looking for someone to help really make the UI slick and fast<p>Where is a good place to find help&gt; I have tried dribble but nothing came of it. I am willing to pay $2-3k
======
sharemywin
Also, just add a couple pictures of meetups with full color.

Some suggestions:

[http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP452/k47478342/](http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP452/k47478342/)

[http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP351/k17787232/](http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP351/k17787232/)

[http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP142/k1429073/](http://www.fotosearch.com/CSP142/k1429073/)

------
sharemywin
When I initially started various projects I just went to upwork and hired
"good enough" designers and copywriters.

Also, I would change your price to "call for enterprise"

My thinking is smaller orgs would just do this on the fly. I could be wrong.

------
sharemywin
This was just posted on HN:

[https://medium.com/refactoring-ui/7-practical-tips-for-
cheat...](https://medium.com/refactoring-ui/7-practical-tips-for-cheating-at-
design-40c736799886)

------
sharemywin
Have you got it in front of any companies HR departments?

Also, you need to think in terms of the value to the organization ie. the ones
paying for it.

